
KonnectR, a Post-Mortem Analysis - frantzmiccoli
http://outofthecomfortzone.frantzmiccoli.com/thoughts/2016/12/12/konnectr-post-mortem-analysis.html
======
LaurenBD
Thanks Frantz for sharing this very honest narrative. You have the best
combination of technical and business skills I have seen so far!

Of course projects need also luck. To be in the right market or niche at the
right time and place, to meet the right people etc. Two years ago, I wasn't
sure people would want to meet other people they didn't know. Two years after,
I believe their is a market for that.

Your ideas are good and your doing a great job! Keep up with it!

------
charles_lux
Very detailed and honest feedback. Can t wait to see your next project : you
have all qualities to succeed

